# dog day care start up



## helen t (Nov 3, 2016)

Hi all,

im looking at possibly setting up a dog day care centre and would appreciate any help of info people may have in regards to licences , insurance etc...

i have a canine cpr certificate and would be willing to do behavioral courses

i have run a dog sitting company and done home boarding before and think i may have found the perfect location..i have two doggies myself and now i have relocated i think it could be a good solution for us all, 
any advice would be greatly welcome 

thanks xx


----------

